# New tool/shop equipment provider found



## Deek281 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey folks,
Anyone looking for good shop equipment at good prices needs to look into greg smith equipment (gregsmithequipment.com). They have all kind of equipment from lifts to floor jacks, from shop fans to presses. They are located in 6 states, but will ship to anywhere. 
Just thought this might help some folks.
:thumbsup:


----------



## havasu (Feb 21, 2011)

Places with good shop equipment and shipping usually within two days certainly works for me!


----------



## siddle (Apr 12, 2011)

Do they have any distributors in IL? How good is their customer service?


----------



## Deek281 (Apr 12, 2011)

siddle,
They do not have any stores in IL. The closest store to there is in Indianapolis IN. However, they ship to anywhere, and their customer service is top notch.


----------



## siddle (Apr 13, 2011)

Thank you for the information. I'm planning to buy a Forced Air Cooled Arc Welder. How many days do you think they would take to ship those?


----------



## Deek281 (Apr 13, 2011)

Not sure, as I picked up my cherry picker and engine stand from the Indy store. I'd guess is would depend on which warehouse it was coming from. If its coming from New Hampshire, it would take a little longer than if it were coming out of Indy. Probably no more than a week Id say. They seemed pretty on top of it at the store.


----------



## siddle (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your experience. I will go for their store in Indy.


----------



## dgeorgieva (Sep 13, 2011)

siddle said:


> Do they have any distributors in IL? How good is their customer service?



Did you find toolbox distributors in IL? The other day I was looking for some wrenches and I found this site about tool boxes and tool chests I think they are based in IL so they probably ship fast.
These greg smith people look good too.


----------

